# Mouth-to-lung



## ChadB (9/12/15)

Hi guys,
Looking for a decent MTL tank/clearomizer.
I currently use a Nautilus mini with a 1.6ohm coil but looking to get something else as the coils are dying on me quickly. Recently i've been through coils every 3 days vaping at 6.5w to test at a low wattage, so something's definitely not right. I use this majority of the time compared to my RDA/Sub-ohm as I enjoy the MTL more.
You're help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chris du Toit (10/12/15)

I got a Kayfun v4 which i like very much for MTL, it's rebuildable as well so no need for buying coils. Other than that i have not really used any other tanks for MTL. The other option is to get a squonker, Vape King is selling the KUI V2 for R200 including a little BF atomizer... might be worth looking at?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/15)

Hi @ChadB 
You can also consider the Taifun 2 GT. I got the Lemaga clone from VapeKing a while back
Liked it very much. Havent used it all that much, but it is very good.

I still find the Lemo1 is my preferred vape for my Strawberry Menthol vape. Flavour is slightly "sharper". Its set up with the airflow fully open though because it doesnt hold its position midway - you either close it off or open it right up. Not sure what its like closed up because i always vape it wide open - its a restricted lung hit not mouth to lung when wide open.

I think the Taifun has better adjustability to its airflow

My coils on these are all tame - around 1 to 1.2 ohms and around 15 Watts. Laid back and lovely

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (10/12/15)

@Silver, what helps for the lemo airflow is to pop a small oring around the pin of the airflow control to keep the ring in place as you like it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (10/12/15)

@ChadB

I am a MTL vaper during the day. 

I had the kayfun v4 (3 different clones). While it has excellent flavour, I had leaking issues (probably due to inexperienced wicking). I also found that it doesn't handle high VG juices very well (tried a bunch of youtube tutorials on wicking). 

Currently I have the Goliath v2 and Bellus RTA on rotation during the day. I vape them in single coil mode. With a relatively tight airflow. 1ohm, 26guage. No single coils available to purchase though so have to build the coils. 

If you prefer to purchase coils, there is nothing wrong with the subtank mini. It would definitely be an upgrade from the Nautilus mini. 

I heard very good things about the Hurracane RTA but have not tried it myself and we dont' stock them currently. Here is a review:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (10/12/15)

Concerning your Nautilus mini issue. 
- What mod are you using, how old is it? 
I had a 2 mods that put out too much voltage for like sec which burnt those coils.
- What ratio is your juice?
50vg/50pg work best on that tank 60/40 is okay once your go above 70/30 the juice is too thick and doesnt wick as fast. 
- Has your vaping Style changed?
About a month after i started vaping, I started chain vaping. Quick successive draws cause the coils not have time to wick and burn out faster. 
- Never let you tank get lower than the where the juice holes for the coil start. 

I use to get 2 weeks on my coils by being careful in this way.

Try the Taifun GT 2, Vk Parkwood has the clone for R150 and the original for R350.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (10/12/15)

I have been trying to solve the same problem for HRH. She just loves the mAN (Mini Aspire Nautilus), vaping same at the lowest possible power on an iStick 20W for months now. But, like you, she has found the coil units do not last very long. And the iSticks are now nearing their end of life and are not readily available locally.

At first we tried the Subox Mini kit. She liked the vape on the higher resistance coils, but eventually could not live with the weight and size of the setup. So, piffed to the daughter in law and back on the mANs.

Now she is trying the Evic Mini with the new TRON atomizer and 1.0 ohms CLR coils. Seems to be a winner so far, although she still says it is a bit heavy. Just also received a Wismec 40W, which is perfect in size and weight for her. We want to pair the Wismec with an Ego One atomizer with the same 1.0 ohm CLR coils. I shall probably rebuild these coil to around 1.5 ohms.

Hope HRH's story gives you some ideas.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> @Silver, what helps for the lemo airflow is to pop a small oring around the pin of the airflow control to keep the ring in place as you like it



Thanks @Chris du Toit 
I remeber reading that somewhere - will try it. Thanks for the reminder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (10/12/15)

Thanks for all the replies, appreciate it 
@Chris du Toit @Silver Will definitely have a look at the tanks suggested. How's the throat hit with the air flow wide open on the Lemo?

@Vapers Corner Thanks will have a look, the Bellus could be an option although it might be a bit too big for me to carry as my mtl device now is on me 24/7 and used for my throat hit and a good nic intake. I've got the Subtank mini but it sits in my cupboard collecting dust. I'd use my Billow V2, but i'm not sure how to close the one side for a single coil. Thanks for your help 

@BuzzGlo
- What mod are you using, how old is it?
I rotate it between 2 iStick 20w, the ones about 8 months old and the other is 5 months old.
- What ratio is your juice?
Most are 60/40 with the occasional 70/30, never higher.
- Has your vaping Style changed?
Not in the past few months.
The Taifun looks like a good one, will look into it - thanks man 

@Andre Is she more of a MTL or lung hitter? iSticks are great little devices, I have 2 and never an issue with them, thanks for your help.

BTW - I'm hoping to purchase a REO soon in the near future, hopefully after that i'll be pretty sorted for a while


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/15)

I'm really battling with proper mouth to lung devices for new vapers. What we need is something slightly better than those old CE4 setups, the EVOD1 Dual pack was (imo) the perfect starter setup but everyone (vendors) has moved on to subohm or RBA devices. Beginners don't want that and very few like it. Even the Subox with 1.2ohm coil and closed off airflow is too much. Vaping is really booming now but the problem I see now is that we vapers are leaving the noobs behind, we're leaving them little choice but to start out with a subohm setup or a twisp. Something needs to be done about this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wash (10/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm really battling with proper mouth to lung devices for new vapers. What we need is something slightly better than those old CE4 setups, the EVOD1 Dual pack was (imo) the perfect starter setup but everyone (vendors) has moved on to subohm or RBA devices. Beginners don't want that and very few like it. *Even the Subox with 1.2ohm coil and closed off airflow is too much.* Vaping is really booming now but the problem I see now is that we vapers are leaving the noobs behind, we're leaving them little choice but to start out with a subohm setup or a twisp. Something needs to be done about this



Just got my Subox kit today and I can confirm BumbleBee's statement above. With this in mind, can anyone advise if (apart from aesthetics) there would be any problems if one of the airflows on the airflow ring were to be temporarily blocked off (with a piece of sticky tape for example)?


----------



## Eequinox (10/12/15)

Wash said:


> Just got my Subox kit today and I can confirm BumbleBee's statement above. With this in mind, can anyone advise if (apart from aesthetics) there would be any problems if one of the airflows on the airflow ring were to be temporarily blocked off (with a piece of sticky tape for example)?


i use The Subox and can not think there would be any issues blocking one of the airflows unless you have a juice leak and the base gets filled with juice but unlikely and it would be easy to clean as well


----------



## Silver (10/12/15)

Hi @ChadB

In response to your question:



ChadB said:


> Thanks for all the replies, appreciate it
> @Chris du Toit @Silver Will definitely have a look at the tanks suggested. How's the throat hit with the air flow wide open on the Lemo?



I only use a mentholated Strawberry on the Lemo1. 

As discussed, I have it wide open, which leads to a restricted lung hit. Its not a mouth to lung when its wide open. 

I take longish drags - about 3 seconds. The throat hit is not the same as I would get on my Reo/RM2 mouth to lung setup with my strong tobacco juices. Instead, its a lovely menthol tinge in the throat. A slight burn of sorts. I add menthol drops to VM Strawberry juice. So its different. What I like about the Lemo1 for this juice is that the flavour comes out "sharply" - crystal clear and high treble if I was using sound as an analogy. Bear in mind its a 50/50 juice to start with before I add menthol drops. I have tried this same juice mix in other tanks - like the Lemo2 or the Subtank Mini V1 for example and the flavour is "softer", "rounder" and not as sharp. I think the Lemo somehow just gets that menthol to shine for me. My feeling is that most people prefer it softer and rounder rather than sharper. 

So short answer is yes, it does give me a good throat hit - but its a nice crystal clear throat menthol burn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/12/15)

ChadB said:


> @Andre Is she more of a MTL or lung hitter? iSticks are great little devices, I have 2 and never an issue with them, thanks for your help.
> 
> BTW - I'm hoping to purchase a REO soon in the near future, hopefully after that i'll be pretty sorted for a while


MTL all the way, as I am too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (10/12/15)

I use the Subtank Mini for MTL and it works perfectly for me. I've converted 3 colleagues with the Subox, they all MTL, and they all are happy with it. I suppose it's a matter of personal preference - it would be best if you could test out a few tanks first. 

For example I MTL most of the time, and the Kayfuns' draws are too tight for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

